# online stores



## rayschwab (Jun 5, 2008)

We are a small shop that would like to serve our local schools / teams by adding online stores to our website. 
We would have only 5-10 active at a time. We do not want any other graphic or management software , just the online store. Any suggestions?


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

Ecwid works for me - https://www.ecwid.com/




Free site (up to 10 products) to start you off but can be expanded later with various pricing plans.
Can be embedded with only a few lines of copy&paste code into any webpage or blog.
Integrates with facebook.
Easy to set up and maintain.
Excellent support via online chat or email.


----------



## Gizmogirl256 (Jan 19, 2021)

rayschwab said:


> We are a small shop that would like to serve our local schools / teams by adding online stores to our website.
> We would have only 5-10 active at a time. We do not want any other graphic or management software , just the online store. Any suggestions?


Would be interested in hearing how this worked out for you. I'm doing a similar solution off of my regular website by just doing a simple collection of their items.


----------



## printingink (Jul 11, 2021)

Shopify is great


----------



## JazzBlueRT (Feb 22, 2021)

rayschwab said:


> We are a small shop that would like to serve our local schools / teams by adding online stores to our website.
> We would have only 5-10 active at a time. We do not want any other graphic or management software , just the online store. Any suggestions?


Opencart has a multivendor plugin and it is all free if you know how to manage server and set it all up.


----------

